# Setting up a hospital tank- PH advice needed



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Need some advice. I'm setting up a hospital tank, bare bottom. My tap water has a PH of 7.8 and even though I use tap water for water changes the ph in all my tanks are 7.4, which is most likely due to the fact that all of my tanks are heavily planted w/ lots of driftwood. The hospital tank will be sans decoration. What do I need to use as my water source for this hospital tank, seeing that I need to maintain a ph of 7.4?? I can't take a sick fish from a ph of 7.4 and deposit him into a ph of 7.8. Help?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

For the 0.4 difference I'd use peat. Get a mesh bag pantyhose whatever and add peat to it and hang it close to the filter outlet in the QT. But started slow with the peat so it doesn't drop it further then what you want!
On something like a 10g I'd start with 1/2 cup maybe 3/4 cup, prop better half cup see how that does after 2 days and then add a lil each day till its where you want it.

If you need a RIGHT NOW ASAP solution and the QT is small get purified bottled water and mix it in till your pH is at 7.4.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I need it right now. :-(
I'll run down and buy some purified water. Thanks Natalie!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was kinda thinking you would after I was done typing up the peat matter lol
Yea do that add slowly & test (allow time for it all to mix up first and then test!) Shouldn't take much on a small QT to drop it by .4.

Worst case (and my last idea on this matter) get water outta your big tank and dump it in there to lower it; not idea but knowing that you do frequent water changes its not fully waste water and it would be better then re-housing the fish in a pH drop.

Good luck with the sick fish!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Duh, as I whack myself across the forehead. I just did a water change not even two days ago so that water will work just fine. Thanks! Still going to pick up some peat so I'm prepared...


----------



## kald (Jul 13, 2009)

pH Down is a product that my LFS carries; it lowers the pH a bit. 

Where I live, the tap water has a pH of about 6.2! Great for discus and softwater tanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not a fan of using chemicals and using PH down can cause wide swings in PH, which are deadly, if you're a fish! You have 6.2 straight out of the tap?? LUCKY YOU! When are you setting up a discus tank?? ;-)


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

I heard there was forehead whacking going on. Need help? Looks like it's under control. Carry on


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

The meidcation might lower the pH anyways depending on what you're using.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm using metronidazole. I've been testing the water twice daily (am & pm) and so far no ph changes.


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

best of luck in treatment..
I still have my first tank (for Long Island that is) and it is only a small plastic one gallon. Small heater and filter. 
You have it figured out: use water from original tank. If I ever need a hospital tank, I will simply siphon water from the old tank into the little tank and treat it there.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks. My fish is still being treated with the meds. So far she has yet to eat but she is swimming about normally. Fingers crossed she eats soon. If she does I'll know we will have turned the corner.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was wondering just yesterday how your sick fish may be doing there. Hopefully all will start looking up soon!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, *knock wood* things are looking better. She started eating as of yesterday. She's still scary skinny but I can now see a "slight" belly to her and she's no longer holding her fins clamped. This morning her poo looked like normal discus poo. I'm not out of the woods with her yet but as least now I have a reason to feel somewhat hopeful.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Had you ever looked up whisking up spinach & garlic? Supposedly that stimulates health quite some for them buggers; I have pers not tried it but will soon start cooking for my fish too and see how they like it (I mean heck I already cook for hubby & dogs why not them too lol)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I had already tried soaking her food in Seachems Garlic Guard and she wanted nothing to do with it. 
Whisking up spinach and garlic? What's the exact recipe??


----------

